# Considering - Truths We Confess: A Layman's Guide to the Westminster Confession of Fa



## cwjudyjr (Jul 15, 2008)

I am considring purchasing theis 3 volume set by RC Sproul: Truths We Confess: A Layman's Guide to the Westminster Confession of Faith.

Can anyone tell me if they are worth investing in? If so, why? If not, why?

Thanks!

Conrad


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Absolutely, yes.

It does a great job making complicated doctrine understandable and gives historical context that is helpful.

This is an excellent reference- you will use it again and again.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 15, 2008)

It was a major disappointment to me personally, but my preference runs towards the older commentaries which adhere to the Puritan perspectives on Westminster doctrines. That said, it had some value, and it is worth having for reference purposes. This was discussed at some length in a previous thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/truths-we-confess-vol-2-r-c-sproul-sr-23471/


----------



## J. David Kear (Jul 15, 2008)

I have the set. I have enjoyed it and would recommend it with the understanding that it is, as advertised, a layman’s guide. I have used it more as a devotional than as a reference.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Jul 15, 2008)

J. David Kear said:


> I have the set. I have enjoyed it and would recommend it with the understanding that it is, as advertised, a layman’s guide. I have used it more as a devotional than as a reference.



Thanks to everyone who responded!!!

Conrad


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 16, 2008)

What is Sproul applied to be a PB member? Would he be rejected?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 16, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> What is Sproul applied to be a PB member? Would he be rejected?


Hey, we let you in!


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 16, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > What is Sproul applied to be a PB member? Would he be rejected?
> ...






 Just wondering how low that bar is.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2008)

Dude, you were just owned by the most straight laced guy I know!


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 16, 2008)

Is Chris straight laced? From the avatar he looks like a male model posing for cold weather wear. Chris, is that really you?


----------

